# Great Cruasde/ Pre Heresy Thousand Sons



## daismith906

Hi all

I reccently read the collected visions of the Horus Heresy and its inspired me to start a new army.

The Thousand Son's have always interested especially the story between Magus & the Emperor & the Spaces Wolves set loose on Prospero.

I really like the retro armour too & decided to suit the army in the old mk3 & mk4 power armour.

So heres a few of my tests mini's

























































Planning on making x2 10 man tactical squads, a 5 man assault squad with jump packs and a 5 man terminator squad.

And heres a pic of the jump packs ill be using


----------



## TerranRaida

what kind of heads are those? i like robed warrior and the heavy bolter the best, but looking at some GW fluff, the Thousand Sons leaders still have those weird looking helmets, as seen here










it might be a good idea to get some thousand sons heads for the sergeants/company masters, but otherwise, they look great


----------



## Unanything

I think the Terminators had a funny look about them too. I think they had shoulders almost like the big almost wings-like thing on Titans. Try looking around Thousand Sons-dedicated forums, it was there I saw this but I can't remember exactly where. Or even try look up "Thousand Sons Terminators" on Google or Google Image.

EDIT: Here it was at Lexicanum: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/7/73/Preheresy-TS.JPG.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I too am interested in where those heads, and also jump packs, are coming from?

Great start, it iwll be quite the force when done!


----------



## bob_the_grea

the heads and jump packs are sweat, i would love to get my hands on the jump packs for my preheresy space wolves


----------



## Damned Fist

off to a good start. I also really like the choice for heads. I'll be watching this.:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Finally found where those heads and packs are from:
Here

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## daismith906

Right quick update

Heres some pics of three terminators ive made, two normal marines & one librarian/ sgt
got another two in the making one with a heavy flamer


----------



## Chaoz94

conversions look awesome 
may have to pick up the helmets or atleast the jump packs myself
or ask for them guys to comission some helmets for me  
lol
ill be watching


chaoz


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Now _that's_ how termies should look. These boys are going to look amazing when you've got a whole bunch of them


----------



## daismith906

Quick up date

some more marines for my tactical sqads & 5 man asault squad - ill added the jump packs after ive painted them

Tactical marine & Squad sgt









reloading marine









Assault squad sgt









Assault marines


----------



## The Wraithlord

One quick question: are you planning on putting any form of loincloth or tabbard on these guys?


----------



## daismith906

some guys do have loin cloths on but im not planning on putting them on all of them!!


----------



## daismith906

Right quick update 

Been real busy of late so my Thousand Son project has had minimal attention but ive managed to make and prime my 

10 man tactical squad with heavy bolter & flamer

































5 man assault squad

















& 5 man terminator squad

















Hoping to start on my test model tomorrow to see how the Viva metallic technique works


----------



## Chocobuncle

Hey wondering where you got those shoulder pads at cause ive been looking for those 


Really those are kool conversions dude though

nice +rep


----------



## daismith906

Chocobuncle said:


> Hey wondering where you got those shoulder pads at cause ive been looking for those
> 
> 
> Really those are kool conversions dude though
> 
> nice +rep


Made them mate from cardboard


----------



## jackd334

Where are your weapons from?


----------



## daismith906

jackd334 said:


> Where are your weapons from?


Made them from parts from the Tomb Kings Skeleton Warriors mate


----------



## jackd334

*I forgot to say*

Ah! I hadnt realised it was you:laugh:Great job on those minis btw


----------



## daismith906

Right tester model of viva metallica technique didnt go as planned, didnt like the shade of red the washes produced & it would take numerous layers to get a deep enough shade of red so its back to square 1 with the colour scheme.

Right now ive based coated the tester model in mechrite red and dont know where to go from there.

Thinking

wash of badab black 
relayer mechrite red
highlight with blood red
then wash of baal red to blend it together

any ideas/ suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## daismith906

Right finally managed to paint my tester model, its not quite finished yet but at least its a start


































Hopefully get to finish it this weekend


----------



## dlakertor

That looks good, really liking the red but the eyes need something more, maybe a few more highlights of bright green ? anyway plus rep for the good conversions and painting k:


----------



## jackd334

I love that . Cant wait to see how you use the one iv sculpted for you. And use some scorpion green to brighten the eyes if you havnt already


----------



## daismith906

jackd334 said:


> I love that . Cant wait to see how you use the one iv sculpted for you. And use some scorpion green to brighten the eyes if you havnt already


Cheers for the comments & yeah cant wait to use the custom model mate.

Will use some scorpion green to highlight the eyes too


----------



## daismith906

Right finally finished the test model last night, apart from some custom decals and a coat of matt varnish he's done.


























Now i can work on the rest of my troops


----------



## daismith906

Another marine down, i know that my painting wont win any golden demon awards but there a deccent enough table-top standard & im planning on spending a bit more time on my elites & hq


----------



## daismith906

Had a bit of spare time today so another marine down minus the boltgun 


























Decided i really hate using shinning gold paint, it takes numerous thin layers to get a deccent coverage :huh:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Nice looking Tsons, try a layer of silver before the gold, should help it cover and make it a little brighter


----------



## sphere830

Wow! Great looking and extraordinarily fluffy. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black

This stuff looks fantastic. Like everyone else I gotta give praise to the shoulderpads on the termies, and the helmets. Terminators look awesome, and I really like the paint job keep it coming!


----------



## AM.

They look gret but I'm not very keen with the legs. That cut doesn't look like a kneepad, just like it is... a cut (imho).


----------



## daismith906

AM. said:


> They look gret but I'm not very keen with the legs. That cut doesn't look like a kneepad, just like it is... a cut (imho).


yeah ive addressed this on my models from now on, actually making a lip for the knee pad not just a cut


----------



## contorter

Pre-Heresy thousand sons. You cant fail keep up the good work and bring the inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## daismith906

Another 2 marines down


















Decided to make more of a lip/ knee pad on the legs from now on - as seen on this marine


























Next few marines are in robes so anyone got any good techniques to paint white robes??


----------



## AM.

Now that looks like a propperly knee pad. Great job k:


----------



## daismith906

Another two marines down

Squad Sgt

















& Flamer marine minus the flamer, lol!!

























Working on another marine & my heavy bolter marine & thats the 1st tactical squad down apart from the squad markings and custom decals im making


----------



## Chocobuncle

How did you do those great robe effects, should talk about that


----------



## DarKKKKK

Very nice terminators and I like the old school helmets :good:


----------



## daismith906

Final 2 marines from my 1st 10 man tactical squad done

Normal marine

















Heavy Bolter

























Time to start working on my 5 man assault squad next


----------



## Th3 Grizz

*Nice models*

Im also gonna start a pre-heresy 1k sons would you mind telling me how u painted em? thanks


----------



## Fumble Tumble

WOW!!!

(need i say more)


----------



## piemaster

I really like your 1K sons. They're pretty sweet and your painting is top notch. I also quite like the upturned exhaust vents on the backpacks. Nicely done! +rep


----------



## cain the betrayer

very well done but isnt the colour of their armour supossed to be blue and gold


----------



## Munky

Pre-horus heresy 1k sons are red cos their primarch was one big red dude! ha

Also very cool chice of bits for the army my friens il be following this one closely.


----------



## khornateemperor

I have one issue with the above model:

His staff has the eye of horus within a chaos star. A big no-no before the heresy, Especially since Magnus was loyal until the sacking of Prospero


----------



## WarRaven

Well, was not Magnus a cyclops. so maybe you could wok that in somehow.


----------

